# John Deere reinvents the oil change. (This is slick!)



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Quickly change oil by twisting on a cartridge that contains both the oil and the filter

*CARY, N.C. (February 14, 2018) – *John Deere launches the Easy Change™ 30-Second Oil Change System for quick and easy oil changes on select lawn tractors. With the new system, owners can change oil by simply twisting on a new cartridge that contains both the oil and the filter – no engine oil drainage needed. This revolutionary technology makes changing the engine oil easy, quick, and clean. Changing the filter removes the captured contaminants and replaces about 0.8 qt (0.76 L) of the engine oil.

This integrated system is exclusive to John Deere and reduces the skill and effort traditionally required for oil changes – no fuss, no mess. There is no draining required, and it takes one quarter turn to remove the old cartridge and another quarter turn to install a new cartridge. This makes is easy for nearly anyone to change the oil in their lawn tractor, empowering more owners to take tractor maintenance into their own hands.

"Our main priority is to provide an easy and hassle-free experience for owners to maintain their lawn tractors," said Kirk Eisenbeis, product marketing manager for John Deere. "The ability to change oil easily, quickly, and without a mess is really appealing to people who don't have traditional oil change experience," added Eisenbeis.

The John Deere Easy Change 30-Second Oil Change system is available on the following 2018 models of 100 Series lawn tractors: E120, E130, E150, E160, E170 and E180.

100 Series Lawn Tractors with the Easy Change 30-Second Oil System are currently available at your local John Deere dealer, and home improvement centers throughout the United States and Canada.

Deere & Company (NYSE: DE) is a world leader in providing advanced products and services and is committed to the success of customers whose work is linked to the land - those who cultivate, harvest, transform, enrich and build upon the land to meet the world's dramatically increasing need for food, fuel, shelter and infrastructure. Since 1837, John Deere has delivered innovative products of superior quality built on a tradition of integrity. For more information, visit John Deere at its worldwide website at www.JohnDeere.com.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

They wouldn't need that crap IF they would just REPLACE the square headed PLUG [.10] w/ an extension & a petcock!!! [.35] INSTEAD OF that [50.00] contraption.. that they bumped up to add 500.00 to the purchase price of the machine.. IMHO.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I would assume you need to replace that much more frequently than the current oil change intervals - oxidation of old oil would be my primary concern. Good marketing for Deere though: generates more revenue from consumables, and probably cuts down on warranty claims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

$40USD


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would imagine that you can only get the filters from John Deere too, and be sure to bring your wallet! My John Deere 316 did have a petcock and rubber hose for easy oil changes and no filter on the Onan P series. I changed my oil after every mowing, about 2/3 of a quart each time. I guess this system only works on the small oil quantity machines. Sure seems like it would be almost impossible to get every last drop out of the motor like in a conventional oil pan drain plug. I'd think that the oil change itself would be quick and easy but they don't mention the cost in the write up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

marc_hanna said:


> $40USD


You put this down as I was typing my last message. All I can say is OUCH! That's as much as my Toyota truck perhaps more.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If I understand this correctly, JD is proposing to re-use the old oil, just change the filter?? Is this correct??


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Not quite. It removes and adds about .8 litres with each change. So the rest of the old oil stays in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

